# How to Reach Out to Local FFA/4H?



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

I have Nubian dairy goats and I am trying to participate in DHIR milk test and linear appraisal. 

The main issue I am running into with milk testing is the verification test. The verifier has to not be related to me, and be available for 3 tests total. This year, I asked my neighbor to help and he flaked out on me, badly. I had to reschedule milk tests several times, and then do the verification test twice because of not doing the documents correctly.

I would love to reach out to a local FFA/4H chapter to see if any of the kids would want to be involved in the dairy goats, and ideally to be my test verifier. Is this a feasible thing for a teenage-aged person to do?

How do I go about reaching out to the local chapters, and what should I offer in return? I have unusual chicken breeds and bobwhite quail, and I am not entirely averse to donating a wether kid to the cause if that's what it takes.

Thoughts?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Contact your local high school for the FFA / Agricultural class. Contact your county extension office. They should be able to put you in contact with several leaders.


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

Awesome ideas! Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Moerskikos


----------

